# How Cold Is It Where You Are?



## TommyD (Feb 14, 2016)

6:30 this morning it was -9 and a slight breeze, I don't think much will be getting done in my shop today.


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm just glad my shop area is in a heated basement.


----------



## Cheeseking (Feb 14, 2016)

Billh50 said:


> I'm just glad my shop area is in a heated basement.



X2 !


----------



## thomas s (Feb 14, 2016)

-5 here


----------



## Aardvark (Feb 14, 2016)

-11C/-12F this morning... we're having a heat wave!  Unseasonably warm this winter


----------



## chips&more (Feb 14, 2016)

46° F @ 5:14am pst


----------



## stupoty (Feb 14, 2016)

It always makes me sound like a wuss it's been bobbing around -2 to 5 degrees c , a canadian guy i worked with reckoned the high humidity of the uk makes it feel chillyer.  He was telling me he had to wait for the school bus in -20 deg C , i was like you hero. 

Stuart


----------



## David S (Feb 14, 2016)

-30C with wind chill -37C.  My shop is heated in the basement.

David


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 14, 2016)

77° this morning, a few rain showers in the offing. Mike


----------



## John Hasler (Feb 14, 2016)

About -15C outside right now (and the same in my shop).  Supposed to get up to about -9C.  Big improvement: it's been around -25C at this time all week.  Forecast says above freezing the rest of the week.  The Sun is rising north of the barn now and the horses have started shedding.


----------



## savarin (Feb 14, 2016)

11:54 at night, fan on full bore, 32'C / 90'F but only 68% humidity
No need for aircon tonight.


----------



## tomh (Feb 14, 2016)

32' F


----------



## pineyfolks (Feb 14, 2016)

-8 F  with a slight breeze here this morning. Good day for web surfing.


----------



## higgite (Feb 14, 2016)

+58 F. It's brutal, I'm telling ya, brutal! 

Tom


----------



## Charles Spencer (Feb 14, 2016)

Well, it was -19F (-28C) with wind around 20-25 mph making for a wind chill of about -45F (-42C).  It has since warmed up to -12F (-24C).  It's supposed to get up to 7F  (-14F).  I haven't gone to the shop but it's probably around 35-40F in there.

Which brings up a point:  Not only is today the Sabbath, but it's also Valentine's Day.  I don't see myself spending any time in the shop.

PS I found a Valentine that has the Temptations singing "Sugar Pie Honey Bunch" when you open it.

_Edit:  I looked it up.  It was actually the Four Tops who did that song._


----------



## genec (Feb 14, 2016)

I spent the last week In Tucson Arizona and it had a high of 88  Saturday  , but it was 18 when I got home last night


----------



## f350ca (Feb 14, 2016)

We've had a really warm winter but the last two nights were cold, -35c or for you guys to the south -31f . The forecast is above freezing again latter in the week.

Greg


----------



## dlane (Feb 14, 2016)

55f and rising


----------



## jocat54 (Feb 14, 2016)

+60 when I got up.


----------



## uncle harry (Feb 14, 2016)

jocat54 said:


> +60 when I got up.





FOMOGO said:


> 77° this morning, a few rain showers in the offing. Mike



It's colder than a mother in-law's kiss here


----------



## John Hasler (Feb 14, 2016)

jocat54 said:


> +60 when I got up.


That's what it will be here at sunrise in July.  What's going to be there in four or five months?


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 14, 2016)

About 12 in Md . My equipment had a hard time getting going this morning . Equipment refering to my joints ! I see a possible 3" of white death is approaching tomorrow . Uhhhhh .


----------



## sgisler (Feb 14, 2016)

63f and overcast now. Talk of 80 by Thursday 


Stan,
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 14, 2016)

42° F, expected high today about 55° F


----------



## GA Gyro (Feb 14, 2016)

We are having normal to a bit colder than normal... since January... in the fall we had unusually warm weather...
I was in shorts and a T shirt on Christmas day.

Today: Low of 29F, high around 50-ish F...
Monday 2/15: Forecast to be high in the upper 30's with rain and some sleet/ice/snow...
Thankfully not much will stick in the metro Atlanta are... Get out in the far burbs or the N GA mountains... and there will be many a road iced over.

We have just barely avoided iced roads 3 times already since the first of the year... bet we get a bad one before the winter is over.

PS--This is why I keep the 1995 Subaru... for those bad days...


----------



## LucknowKen (Feb 14, 2016)

It is unseasonably warm here in my county at the moment.
As an example last night was minus-26C. That's about minus 8 in US$

"We have just barely avoided iced roads 3 times already since the first of the year"
Our roads here can be iced over for months at a time.


----------



## eugene13 (Feb 14, 2016)

+41, we've been having a heat wave, 50s and 60s, I burn coal to heat my house and shop, doing my part for global warming, plan on planting date palms this spring


----------



## brav65 (Feb 14, 2016)

70 F right now!  I had to wear a long sleeve shirt this morning.


----------



## Eddyde (Feb 14, 2016)

Bout -5 this am... My shop is in the basement, that I insulated this past fall, and now the warmest place in the house!


----------



## Steve Shannon (Feb 14, 2016)

39 F outside. My shop is right at 65 and I'm very pleased with how energy efficient it is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 14, 2016)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha!!!   It's  19° F here now, but it was a LOT colder than that yesterday morning.


----------



## cathead (Feb 14, 2016)

Yesterday at 5A.M. it was 25 below zero F or -32 Centigrade.  Fortunately it wasn't windy!  Usually when it gets
cold like that, there is little wind and smoke rises from chimneys vertically.  Today it's  12F and snow accumulating...


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 14, 2016)

-12F right now. This is the coldest this winter.


----------



## RJSakowski (Feb 14, 2016)

Cathead, surely you have heard of this:  From the "Visit Bemidji" website, "Paul Bunyan Tales": "During the 'Year of Two Winters', it was so cold at the camp on Lake Bemidji, words froze in mid-air.  When the words thawed out in the spring, there was a huge roar of conversation heard 600 miles away in Chicago."


----------



## middle.road (Feb 14, 2016)

Bill Gruby said:


> -12F right now. This is the coldest this winter.


And I've been walking around whining about 25° all day?... <smak me with an icicle>
I think that my Northern Illinois blood has thinned out. Can't seem to tolerate the cold these days.


----------



## HMF (Feb 14, 2016)

-20 with the wind chill here in NYC.


----------



## Tony Wells (Feb 15, 2016)

We're very mild for this time of year, even here in the south.

How about this:

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/weath...es-wind-chill-at-summit/ar-BBpvaen?li=BBnb4R7


----------



## Ben Nevis (Feb 15, 2016)

It's so cold that when I put a bucket of boiling water on the porch, it froze solid before it had a chance to cool off....

Come on springtime!!!!!


----------



## savarin (Feb 15, 2016)

Its so hot here when I wrote the word "ICE" on a sheet of card it melted.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 15, 2016)

Hot water freezes before cold water will.

 Heat wave here this morning, -3 F.

  "Billy G"


----------



## TommyD (Feb 15, 2016)

To all you guys with warm weather....     I am so ready to move out this state.


My shop was 20° F so I didn't even bother trying to warm it up with my little woodstove. All my tools were so cold I wore gloves to bri g 'em in the house and place them on my wood burning furnace. Once my hands get cold I am miserable.

A balmy -2 F this morning


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 15, 2016)

Don't like the weather in Connecticut Tom, wait ten minutes it will change.  LOL

 "Billy G"


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 15, 2016)

Bill Gruby said:


> Don't like the weather in Connecticut Tom, wait ten minutes it will change.  LOL
> 
> "Billy G"



Most likely for the worse ! Our snow is moving your way .


----------



## TommyD (Feb 15, 2016)

mmcmdl said:


> Most likely for the worse ! Our snow is moving your way .



Yeah, we're being told to brace for a real treat, snow, sleet/freezing rain then plain rain BUT 50°....woo hoo a heat wave, that change Bill spoke of.


----------



## rdean (Feb 15, 2016)

This is my weather.
http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:KFLWEIRS5
Just got it going today.
Ray


----------



## Sandia (Feb 15, 2016)

Mid 80's here all week.


----------



## Deerslayer (Feb 15, 2016)

5" of snow and about 20 yesterday, up to 39 today and might rain, been a warmer winter so far.


----------



## savarin (Feb 15, 2016)

Sandia said:


> Mid 80's here all week.


Only 37 here, oh wait, thats Celsius, high 90's then 
Just chatting with our rellies in WV where theres 2+ feet of snow and 13'F , not my kind of weather.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 16, 2016)

Going into the 40s today , it is currently raining so hard it's unbelievable . One wrecked car so far .


----------



## David S (Feb 16, 2016)

Well the cold spell is over.  -4C now and freezing rain.  About two hours ago went out and flashed up the old circa 1972 Airens snow thrower and cleaned out 10" of snow.  We are on the St Lawrence river, so it is always a crap shoot weather wise with large systems.  Heavy snow to the NW, mixed stuff here and to the SE, and rain farther to the SE.  And it just keeps shifting back and forth.

David


----------



## TommyD (Feb 16, 2016)

50something degrees today and some rain. The snow we had is disappearing leaving behind glorious mud. We haven't had much for cold weather to freeze the ground so, hopefully, the ground will dry quick. C'mon Spring!


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 16, 2016)

TommyD said:


> 50something degrees today and some rain. The snow we had is disappearing leaving behind glorious mud. We haven't had much for cold weather to freeze the ground so, hopefully, the ground will dry quick. C'mon Spring!



We just had wind gusts of about 50mph or so . The sun is now shining !!!! Gonna get me some garage time I hope .


----------



## Charles Spencer (Feb 16, 2016)

75 degrees warmer than it was two days ago (-17F to 56F)


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 16, 2016)

Charles , I just noticed where you reside ! I drove up to Ashburnham not long ago to pick up our new Sheltie pup !! I left Surfside Beach SC , did 1425 miles in 22 hrs .


----------



## core-oil (Feb 16, 2016)

This winter has been lousy with constant rain over here except for a few days of snow and severe frost Today has been forty five degrees F (Feels like 38), with rain today which was unbelievable, The humidity was 87%  The damp winters in Scotland makes for a more uncomfortable feeling than intense sharp cold, Being in my big workshop is absolutely miserable, My small light workshop is O.K. , I envy you folks in a warm climate, except for the nasty biting things which go along with it.


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Feb 16, 2016)

Past few days it's been so cold that my thread cutting oil was jello. Shop shut down! Warm up on the way.


----------



## TommyD (Feb 16, 2016)

Today it was in the 50's outside but my shop was in the upper 30's this afternoon when I was out there using my blast cabinet. My vacuum system keeps the dust inside the cabinet down where seeing inside the cabinet  is pretty good.....on warm days. I could see my breath in the air and my panting on the window kept fogging it up so bad I had to keep wiping the moisture off so I could see where I was pointing the gun. The window is at the perfect height and angle where you have to stand pretty close to look inside and you are breathing straight down on the window. 

We had a 60+ degree change in 24 hours, gotta love New England weather.


----------



## intrepid (Feb 16, 2016)

81* Fair skys this morning


----------



## Charles Spencer (Feb 17, 2016)

mmcmdl said:


> Charles , I just noticed where you reside ! I drove up to Ashburnham not long ago to pick up our new Sheltie pup !! I left Surfside Beach SC , did 1425 miles in 22 hrs .



It may be a bit rude to point out, but you did mail me something a little while ago.  I'm pretty sure that meant you knew where I live.


----------

